# Which Pet Head product should I buy?



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Can I have some advice about which Pet Head product I should get for Dexter? I only want to buy one at the moment,and I know loads of you rave about them. I'd like a lovely smelling,clean boy! What should I go for?


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi tbh it depends on what your looking for i.e a shampoo, a none rinse shampoo, conditioner or a deodrant spray, i bought the quick rinse shampoo (green bottle)it's called guava the smell lasts for ages it's really nice, also i bought the blueberry muffin (dry clean) it's devine, my next one is the red spray bottle(poof deodrant)

Leanne x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

why not go for one of the deoderizing sprays if you want him always smelling lovely, but only want one product.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I went for the waterless shampoo having seen Hattie dip a shoulder whilst out the other day! Fortunatley she did not go for the full roll on fox poo experience but at least I am now well prepared!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

We have the puppy shampoo and i love it. It makes Olive's white legs so bright and smells yummy. I'm not sure how well a puppy shampoo would work on an adult coat though. I've read that all of the pet head shampoos work really well though.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Dexter is just about 8 months old and has a combination of puppy hair which is really soft,and slightly coarser adult hair.
I think it might be a good idea to try a shampoo and then perhaps invest in the deodorant spray. I can't wait to smell my pup after using these products!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I have just ordered a travel set of 3 products to try them out - was only £7 on amazon so bargin!
H x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh thanks Helen,I'll have a look on there! That sounds like a good idea,try them out and decide what to buy in full size. I'm off for a look on Amazon x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't remember what 'flavours' they all are but I have the shampoos in the red an purple bottle the conditioner in the yellow bottle and the dry shampoo in the green spray bottle - I have numerous other shampoos because of Bettys allergies but the pet head ones smell the best!!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

I have the non itchy one ( i think.... Its in a red bottle) i bought it because jo jo gave rave reviews but he also had some dry patches of skin. Its fab his coat was glorious after I used it, only a slight scent but he was just so fluffy and cuddly!!!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I know it's silly but I'm looking forward to trying these products!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Bath time tomorrow!!!!! A few days of hard landscaping in the garden with my little helper and he now really needs a bath!!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

loobylou said:


> Bath time tomorrow!!!!! A few days of hard landscaping in the garden with my little helper and he now really needs a bath!!!!!!


Awww,they do love to 'help' in the garden,don't they?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes I am looking forward to mine arriving. I like the smell of tropiclean but don't think it lathers very well. I also thought the mini products would be handy when we go away for the weekend! 
H x


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the poof for smelly days. Today I used the d tangling one and she smells like a strawberry cream. They are nice products but I Jane just ordered the tropic lean demat.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Mmmmm strawberry cream! Sounds delicious! I might be tempted to use some myself!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Gemma ...I love Pet Head products .. tried quite a few and they are all lovely  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/care-grooming/page/2/

I love the Pet Head Fur Ball spray when I am brushing the girls, and shampoo wise they are all wonderful but if you just want one bottle you may like to try Pet Head Double Dipping which is a shampoo and conditioner in one, or there is a pack of Pet Head mini combos which I have bought for a few friend’s dogs and allows you to try a few mini products  

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-shampoos...-c-628_637_888/pet-head-mini-combo-kit-p-5966

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=1362&pf_id=56736&co=fr

Happy Dexter washing   enjoy the smell xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oops JoJo over posting .. what a wally .. key happy this morning


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So good you said it twice JoJo 

I have the green shampoo that smells of blueberry muffin. Millie has a real tendancy to get herself dirty, so I needed on that cleans really well. I also have the yell conditioner, which is brilliant. Its made daily grooming so much easier, I almost have a different dog


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks guys 
I think initially I'll go for the trial size ones and decide what to go for in full size x


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

I recently bought the mini trio set on ebay for £9.25 inc postage.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Lulu-belle said:


> I recently bought the mini trio set on ebay for £9.25 inc postage.



I bought the same set from Amazon today


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We use the yellow bottle which is a furtastic creme rinse and the purple one for flaky skin etc. These both smell great and Beau's fur is lovely though I have to admit (walk of shame going on here) that the other day I was in Madeleine's bathroom (I have a very small ensuite in my room) and thought I would wash my hair as Madeleine was in my shower in the ensuite. It wasn't until my hair was wet that I realised the only shampoo in there was Beau's for flaky skin so thought that as her fur was lovely and silky what harm could it do! I hadn't told Madeleine that I had used Beau's shampoo but when I dried my hair she did say how lovely my hair looked and also a couple of my friends commented on how nice my hair looked that day!!! Oh well if it's good enough for Beau it's good enough for me


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> We use the yellow bottle which is a furtastic creme rinse and the purple one for flaky skin etc. These both smell great and Beau's fur is lovely though I have to admit (walk of shame going on here) that the other day I was in Madeleine's bathroom (I have a very small ensuite in my room) and thought I would wash my hair as Madeleine was in my shower in the ensuite. It wasn't until my hair was wet that I realised the only shampoo in there was Beau's for flaky skin so thought that as her fur was lovely and silky what harm could it do! I hadn't told Madeleine that I had used Beau's shampoo but when I dried my hair she did say how lovely my hair looked and also a couple of my friends commented on how nice my hair looked that day!!! Oh well if it's good enough for Beau it's good enough for me


Did you use the yellow cream rinse too  Just think how fab your hair would look with both. Hmm I have difficult hair, maybe I should try some


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Did you use the yellow cream rinse too  Just think how fab your hair would look with both. Hmm I have difficult hair, maybe I should try some


Lol Julie - I think I should have so may do that next time  Funny thing was I have to wash my hair every day but it was still shiny the next day and I could have got away with leaving it! Only trouble is Pet Head is a bit too expensive for every day use as my shampoos are normally whatever is on offer


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> We use the yellow bottle which is a furtastic creme rinse and the purple one for flaky skin etc. These both smell great and Beau's fur is lovely though I have to admit (walk of shame going on here) that the other day I was in Madeleine's bathroom (I have a very small ensuite in my room) and thought I would wash my hair as Madeleine was in my shower in the ensuite. It wasn't until my hair was wet that I realised the only shampoo in there was Beau's for flaky skin so thought that as her fur was lovely and silky what harm could it do! I hadn't told Madeleine that I had used Beau's shampoo but when I dried my hair she did say how lovely my hair looked and also a couple of my friends commented on how nice my hair looked that day!!! Oh well if it's good enough for Beau it's good enough for me



That's just brilliant! It just goes to show what good quality ingredients must go into it


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just an FYI--I googled PetHead, and went to their website. 
There is a link: https://www.facebook.com/PetHeadStyle
It says you can buy direct from their FB page and save money, once you've become a fan. I did, but haven't figured out how to buy there, and it may just be for North America, but may be worth trying.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Just an FYI--I googled PetHead, and went to their website.
> There is a link: https://www.facebook.com/PetHeadStyle
> It says you can buy direct from their FB page and save money, once you've become a fan. I did, but haven't figured out how to buy there, and it may just be for North America, but may be worth trying.


Thanks Flowerchild,I'll check it out


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> That's just brilliant! It just goes to show what good quality ingredients must go into it [/QUOTE
> 
> Funny thing about it is that I suffer with psoriasis on my head when stressed (have had a lot of stress in the past year) and a lot of shampoos make it worse but Pet Head was the only one that didn't make my head itch so definitely worth using on our Poos


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just bought the magic poof deoderizer and a shampoo...I want to give her a bath just to try it!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I just bought the magic poof deoderizer and a shampoo...I want to give her a bath just to try it!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Isn't it funny,I'm looking forward to using the trial size ones when they arrive. Can't wait for a lovely smelling 'poo!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have just used the Pet Head Double Dipping on my cockapoos .. and wow they are so soft  I will review shortly but the smell and feel is wonderful


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I sprayed lady with the poof...blackberry vanilla scent....she is scrumptious smelling!!! And she still smells great 12 hrs later 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo.. I need that scent Pet Head poof .. sounds lovely


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Mo.. I need that scent Pet Head poof .. sounds lovely


I need it too!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! it is actually the only scent that I can seem to find in Canada!!!! lucky it is delicious!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no I don't think we get Blackberry and Vanilla scent in the UK  

I do like the Asian Pear scent though .. 

Holiday to Canada needed to get the new scent ha ha ha ..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol and one for me to the UK to get the asian pear!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Any excuse for you to come over here Mo & Lady, better bring hubby too, you can come over to meet your cockapoo friends in the UK ... yes come over   I will have the Pet Head asian pear ready and waiting for you in exchange for a Lady cuddle xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Jojo if I could I would be there tomorrow!!!! need to plan a trip to the UK for sure!!!! now to figure out how to bring lady along


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

umm tricky, you can't leave Lady ... but we would all welcome you with loving arms xxx


----------

